# Footwear? People not Dog



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Up in the picture section jesusica has posted great photos of Flash in training and someone (sorry don't rembember who now) asked about her boots.
That got me to thinking that I really really really need new footwear for this fall/winter/spring and was just wondering what everyone else out there is wearing for taking the dogs out in all kinds of weather/terrain?

By the way, here's a link to Muck Boots, the boots that jesusica 
is sporting. http://www.muckbootcompany.com/

Which style are you wearing jesuisca?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Barb!

Jessica, or anyone....do the liners come out when you slide them off? That's my main beef with my current boots (and they lace which is annoying). Also, can you tell me how "bendy" the soles are? According to my Dr I'm supposed to wear stiff soles, the stiffer the better.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The lining does not come out and they are not very bendy at all.

I am not 100% sure which style and they are out in the truck so I will check tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Nevermind! We're expecting some weather so I had to go move the truck into the garage. I have the Chore Hi boots:

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/products/CHH-000A


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I read some reviews and it seems these are THE boots. I think I'll be going with the Muckmaster High (seems like they are the all-purpose boots and have sturdier soles than the equine models).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like timberland work boots - they last for years, the waffle print never looses traction and if some little dog tries to bite at my dogs, theyleave quite an impression!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI like timberland work boots - they last for years, the waffle print never looses traction and if some little dog tries to bite at my dogs, theyleave quite an impression!











Jenn you crack me up!!!!
I have a pair myself


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just wear a pair of my military boots. If it's really cold/wet, I throw on some sock liners first.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI like timberland work boots - they last for years, the waffle print never looses traction and if some little dog tries to bite at my dogs, theyleave quite an impression!


This is what I have now but I hate lacing/unlacing boots 6 times a day Oct - May!! Also mine only have rubber along the very bottom and the low areas of our yard are 4-6 inches in water and muck.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have Columbia boots and the LL Baen mud boots.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish it was possible to post a table here, I did a spreadsheet (man I'm such a dweeb) that lists the 'haves' for the Edgewater Boot Hi, Chore™ Hi and Muckmaster® Hi comparing the difference between the 3 boots.

Ok figured out how to do it. If the description was exactly the same, or in one case quite close, they're on the same line. Price is from a website I found so not exact.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI love it!!!!!


Go ahead, you can call me a dweeb, it's ok


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! Look like the Muckmaster was the right choice (thicker for added warmth b/c I intend to use this as a snow boot and the extended rubber).


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks as an idiot who loves a barefoot life and has ugly callus to support it appreciate info.Guess I might have to bite the bullet and go for a muckmaster for coming "NO BAREFEET" season here in CT.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

ttalldog - Mom says that when I was a kid the last thing said as the family got ready to walk out the door was "someone find Barbara's shoes" 









Though I can't go barefoot outside I never wear anything on my feet inside, well in the winter I add socks


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In rainy Oregon, what you want is waterproof. When I was in Wyoming the best thing was lambskin fleece (the real stuff) boots like UGHS. If you got them a little big, they kept your feet even warmer. They won't hold up in rain though. I was lucky and bought two pair that fit me and were brand new at the local thrift store.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just bought the Muckmasters and some YakTrax. I want the boots to arrive before NASS so I can make sure they fit, in case the weather there is rainy and sloppy (right now the only shoes I have that I can wear are my nice leather work shoes and my old tennis shoes that have a hole).


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

ughs seem to be a "in thing"I never seem to follow trends to be trendy-are they any good?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I got mine before they were trendy and laughed when they got popular. They are very warm. They are natural lamb/sheep fleece inside. They worked in Wyoming which was often 20 below when we walked. I did use artic fleece socks with them too. They also have pretty good traction which is important in ice and snow. I cannot see wearing them indoors. Your feet would probably sweat! They are truly a practical boot.

Like I say, I got mine at a thrift store for a few bucks a pair. Previously I had bought another pair that was brand new that I sent to a friend living in NE. She loved them too. (Yes hers too came from the thrift store.)

So you can be practical AND chic! (The chic factor may be cooling these days)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've posted before about the rest of my "winter in Wyoming with dogs" wardrobe. No mistaking that outfit for trendy...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

check out:
Cabela's
Campmor
L.L. Bean

forget about fashion and trendy.
be warm and dry.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:forget about fashion and trendy.
> be warm and dry.


In that case, you can't go wrong with thick wool socks and Wellies!









Speaking of nice socks, go check out the camping section at your local WalMarts for some really nice socks. I got several pairs of merino wool blend socks that are super thick and super comfortable - for $6/pair, which is a steal for the quality of socks they are. 

Or, for something more "unique", they now have rubber-soled Valenki, which are really, really warm and very comfortable.
http://www.rusclothing.com/traditional-russian/felt-boots/n--valenki_rubber_sole/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My boots came! They feel a tad big right now but I'm barefoot. I'd mostly likely be wearing them with two pairs of socks. The YakTrax are too small so I'm exchanging those, but I don't need them until it snows.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry to hijack the thread but someone mentioned wool socks.

I can't wear wool - it makes me itch like crazy!!!

Is there something else that is as warm?

Now I'm off to look up all these boots people are talking about!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've read that synthetic socks are better but....I dunno. Personally I just like cotton or a wool blend. If it's cold I'm wearing regular socks (cotton and whatever) and put wool socks over them. My main thing is that I can't stand when they get scrunched down and come off in my boots. I don't care WHAT they are made of, if they do that, they suck! Oh, and I hate fleece socks, yuck.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangSorry to hijack the thread but someone mentioned wool socks.
> 
> I can't wear wool - it makes me itch like crazy!!!
> 
> ...


I am very picky about my socks and am also allergic to wool but I can wear Smart Wool socks. They are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REI and EMS brand socks are also good. Here's what they have at the REI outlet right now:

http://www.rei.com/outlet/search?vcat=OUTLET_SEARCH&query=socks&button.x=0&button.y=0


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I can't wear wool - it makes me itch like crazy!!! Is there something else that is as warm?


Is it a specific type of wool that makes you itch, or is it anything with wool content? 

The wool socks WalMart has are merino wool, which is super soft and not itchy at all, with synthetic. They have a "band" around the ankle and around mid-foot that is tighter, so they stay in place perfectly. (Actually, they're more comfortable and stay in place better than the $20/pair military Thorlo socks sold at the PX!)

Thorlo - http://www.thorlo.com/ - does make some nice boot socks as well, and they also do sock liners. If you're worried about warm, you can always do a cotton sock liner underneath wool socks for comfort and so you won't be itchy. Wool is still the best and most breathable way to do "warm" in boots.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I really like the fleece socks myself. They are pretty warm. I use them as liners in wool socks for real cold days.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My fleece socks never breathed, they felt like wearing plastic around my feet and often felt too hot even in winter. Also they were not stretchy, and thus had the problem of moving around or sliding down all the time. Maybe I have moist feet, I did have to spray my hands and feet when I did gymnastics...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Lies - How are the boots?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I slapped on a pair of "Life is Good" socks today and my goodness they saved my feet. I have no idea what they're made of. They're a fuzzy, probably blend material. I found them last year at a T.J. Max and thought that they would be a nice stocking stuffer for the kids! I'm still wearing them and they were the only dry, warm spot on me when our walk was over today!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Attn: Liesje Footwear? People not Dog*



> Originally Posted By: LiesjeMy boots came! They feel a tad big right now but I'm barefoot. I'd mostly likely be wearing them with two pairs of socks. The YakTrax are too small so I'm exchanging those, but I don't need them until it snows.


Ok Lies, you've had the boots a year now - worth the money?

Oh and did you get the Chore™ Hi?

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/products/CHH-000A


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Attn: Liesje Footwear? People not Dog*

Cotton can hold wetness against your feet and result in colder feet. Synthetics are often recommended for their wicking ability, thus feet stay drier and warmer.

I have Muck boots but only wear them for chores. I didn't like the fit or support for long walks. 

My best investment for tracklaying, wet weather has been my Vasques that lace up. 

I bought Ugg's two years ago. I got the hard leather, not the pretty suede. I can't be without these. You don't wear socks at all! Wool allergy would prevent their usefulness as they are wool fleece lined. Love, love them....snow, tracking,etc. Wish they were dressy for formal wear! heheh


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Attn: Liesje Footwear? People not Dog*

I got the muckboot Edgewater high boot. They are lighterweight and still warm. I use them for training only, so they are fine for the amount of time I have them on. The chore boot seemed to be to heavy for running, I think I'd trip in them...
Uggs are great!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn: Liesje Footwear? People not Dog*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeMy boots came! They feel a tad big right now but I'm barefoot. I'd mostly likely be wearing them with two pairs of socks. The YakTrax are too small so I'm exchanging those, but I don't need them until it snows.
> ...


Haha, funny you should ask.... my left boot cracked through the rubber along the outside of the heel. I contacted the distributor, they immediately sent me a return shipping label and I have a brand new pair! This was exactly a year after I purchased them, but they agreed these boots should last a decade, not just a year. Many people I train with have the same boots and had never seen one crack like that. At first I thought it had been cut, but I don't even own something sharp enough to cut through the rubber, much less keep my boots near it (I keep my boots in my van or on my porch).

YES they are worth the money even with the crack, b/c the distributor replaced them for free and sent the cracked ones to Muck Boots. They were gone for a week so there was one SchH training session I didn't have them and had to wear my old boots. That was proof enough! I couldn't believe the difference in quality and support. Now mind you I have sesamoiditis (basically, arthritis) in my right foot so I need stiffer/thicker footwear.

I have the Muckmasters, 16". Tracking, obedience, protection - work great!!




































Even trialed in them! (there was like 4 inches of standing water on the field, good thing this was before they cracked)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*



> Originally Posted By: jesusicaNevermind! We're expecting some weather so I had to go move the truck into the garage. I have the Chore Hi boots:
> 
> http://www.muckbootcompany.com/products/CHH-000A


Ok we have reviews from Lies and Jane, Jesusica do you still suggest your boots?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

I think the Edgewater is the one my TD uses. His are thinner/lighter weight than mine (more neoprene, less rubber) so he folds his down unless it's wet. You can see 'em in the tracking pic, the insides of his are orange.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Still like my bean boots! I do not like boots that tall. Picky I know.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Yeah the Muckmasters are pretty heavy (after laying a SchH1 length track I am sweating), but our yard ends up in 4-6 inches of standing water and slush for several months (it's low-lying and the soil is wet clay with natural springs so there's nowhere for all the melting snow to go). So I need some waterproof rubber that at least covers my ankles. I would not have gone through the trouble of sending the cracked boots back if it wasn't for this standing water problem.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...oductId=1006720

I think I may try these. I want that sneaker fit.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Attn: Liesje Footwear? People not Dog*

Lies, thanks for the review! I'm happy that you like the boots because I've recently got Muckmasters too without even reading this thread, and I was wondering if it was a good decision. I worn them just a few times and they feel great and very stable (I don't like the Edgewater sole because it doesn't offer a good arch support for my feet). I only wish they made half sizes, though.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Oksana - Which style did you get?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

I got Muckmaster Hi 16 inch http://www.muckbootsonline.com/Muckmaster_Hi_Work_Boots_p/mmh500a.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Yep that's exactly what I have









Thick soles (but I don't think quite as thick as the Arctic), great support for my "bad" foot (Dr. says I cannot wear footwear that you can bend easily).

I'm usually an 8.5 or 9, and got a 9, they fit great especially with a wool sock.

Oksana if you have any problems you call Ginger. That's who I was told to call and she replaced mine for free. They also replaced my YakTrax b/c their site says to use the small but I nearly pulled a muscle in my shoulder trying to get them on, they were so tight.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Lies, thank you for the info, I wrote it down on the receipt. I hope the boots will survive many years without problems but I'm glad that the distributor has such a good customer service. Have you had a chance to wear the boots in snow and cold? How do they feel? I also thought that Arctics would be an overkill


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Yep! I got mine Oct 2007 so I wore them in snow Nov - May 2009. The were perfect. Plenty warm (I wear a pair of cotton ankle socks, and then a pair of smart wool 6" socks). Glad I did not go for the Arctic, as they are not needed and would be too hot the rest of the year (I wear mine all summer for training b/c of bugs, snakes, and prickers on the training fields). My favorite thing is the little catch on the back of the heel. I can't stand having to unlace boots and then the liner comes out. I'm never having liners or laces again!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Oops I meant Oct 2008


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Still loving my mucks! Had them about two years now and they still look brand new (if I wipe all the "muck" off of them ). I wear them every time we track whether rain or shine and we track at least 5 days/week. During the summer I just fold them down if I don't need my legs protected from anything (even if there's no rain I need to keep my legs away from taller weeds that make me itch!). I know for a fact the people who got me into the mucks are still using theirs and they've had theirs longer than me.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Attn:jesusica Footwear? People not Dog*

Thanks all for the updated feed back on the boots - I think I'm going to check some out tomorrow


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

I am now the proud owner of Muck Muckmaster boots.

I tried on both the Muckmaster and the Chore - the Muckmaster felt better on my feet than the Chore.

Thanks again all for your input!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

I love my boots, but I wish I had gotten the shorter ones instead of the tall. The tall is fine when out walking etc, but when driving my legs are short so......well I should have thought of that


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

Yeah they took me some time to get used to driving (and I usually have TakTrax on mine). But hey I used to drive with a cam walker on, lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

I slip my muck boots on when I reach the training site. Then I can throw them in the back of the truck when I am done.
If it is dry out I have been wearing these great adidas trail shoes w/ a nice tread. Great for training and doing the protection work. 








Mine are in a grey solid color.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*



> Originally Posted By: LiesjeBut hey I used to drive with a cam walker on, lol.


I had to look that up, had no idea what a cam walker is. 
I just called mine "the boot" but now I know it's actually a cam walker









I drove with mine too, you're right this really isn't any different


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

My main problem is that with the YakTrax on the boots slip off the pedals. The Yaks are great for ice but where there's NOT ice it's like having ball bearings on your feet. 

Since it's a 2 hour drive to training for me, I wear my warm Merrell clogs and change into boots for tracking.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Footwear? People not Dog*

One of the things I love so much about these boots is how easy on/off they are, even today with real winter socks on!!


----------

